
CSS Grid rendering bug on Firefox. Table element's height increases infinitely - igari
Here is minimal code:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;igari&#x2F;046nv5oe&#x2F;4&#x2F;<p>Table&#x27;s height increases infinitely on repaint if the table element that is specified &quot;margin-top&quot; any integer value, and is child of the parent element that is specified &quot;display: grid;&quot;.<p>It&#x27;s .... wow..!<p>I&#x27;ve already posted on bugzilla immediately...
======
igari
Ah..URL seems like unlinked. Here is URL again:

[https://jsfiddle.net/igari/046nv5oe/4/](https://jsfiddle.net/igari/046nv5oe/4/)

